# 215 Gal. Discus Planted Tank



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi All, 
I been surfing the site for some time. I wanted to share my 215 Discus tank. The tank measures 72x24x29.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

More pics.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of Discus, but I have to admit those are some stunning specimens. I especially like the white variant.


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

Raul-7 said:


> I'm not a big fan of Discus, but I have to admit those are some stunning specimens. I especially like the white variant.


I HATE discus (just my personal opinion, and I don't know why I do, I just do  ), but I'd have to agree, there the nicest I've ever seen. rayer:


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

WOW....too freakin beautiful (the discus) the tank is nice too PP


----------



## Te-Nej (Aug 9, 2007)

Tank and discus are very beautiful. I like it. But...are you sure about tank measures?[smilie=b:


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

The discus has a splendid array of colors! Skip the eyes, outside the layout and tidy.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

@ Raul-7, Thank you sir.

@ Cmlaracy, Hate??? wow strong words. Thank you though.

@Valor-G, Thank you

@Te-Nej, Thank you and yes the measurement is correct. 216.9 gallons

@Jack Sobral, Thank you Jack. This is just a sample of the variety I sell. I will be replacing them with one color of discus. Preferably blue.

This is my other tank. 110 gallon


----------



## Te-Nej (Aug 9, 2007)

My mistake,mate. I thought that the measure of the tank are expressed in centimeters..."The tank measures 72x24x29".
Have a nice day.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

OH my GOSH! Absolutely stunning! The tank on it's own is beautiful, but those Discus are just mystifying! Would you mind sharing more of your other tanks too?


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Jessie said:


> OH my GOSH! Absolutely stunning! The tank on it's own is beautiful, but those Discus are just mystifying! Would you mind sharing more of your other tanks too?


Thank you for the compliments.

I have approximately 3000 gallons of tanks in my garage. I import discus monthly and have the opportunity to get the best Discus in the market. I do have a passion for planted tank and it's nice to see discus co-habitate with tetras without getting eaten.

Visit my website and see the other discus planted tank i've created.

daniel


----------



## Juan-Carlos (Aug 12, 2007)

Daniel,

That tank is amazing - I love it!! The discus look incredible in that setup. Not to mention the discus themselves are gorgeous!! (Can you tell I'm a Discus fan?? 

Kindest Regards,
-Jc


----------



## Juan-Carlos (Aug 12, 2007)

Almost forgot, 

What type of discus is the pearl colored one with the red pattern that fish is stunning!!

-Jc


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Your tank is my dream tank.... just don't have the time nor the finances 

Kudos on yours it is very nice.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Juan-Carlos said:


> Almost forgot,
> 
> What type of discus is the pearl colored one with the red pattern that fish is stunning!!
> 
> -Jc


Thank you JC. That particular discus is called checkerboard pigeon.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

EdTheEdge said:


> Your tank is my dream tank.... just don't have the time nor the finances
> 
> Kudos on yours it is very nice.


Thank you. From you signature you have the tank all you need is discus.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

A really lovely tank! But somehow every time I look at a planted tank the discus always looked like it was pasted in the picture. Not saying that it is. It just looked that way to me.  Are there any solid green discus variety. IMO.. I think that would blend in more. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## reefcrawler (Dec 31, 2007)

I like the 215G tank, beautiful! may steal some ideas when I build up my 75G planted tank


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I have you bookmarked. Good stuff


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

reefcrawler said:


> I like the 215G tank, beautiful! may steal some ideas when I build up my 75G planted tank


You're more than welcome to any ideas I have.
Good luck

dan


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> stunning!


Thank you


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Update the tank. I removed a few plants to create more swimming space for Discus. The other discus started to pair up and stablish territories. The pair started beating up the others causing unjuries so I removed them. I added these sub-adult Marbled Blue Diamonds. The tank is now more peaceful.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

SWEET! beautiful discus and tank!!!!!!!!!:-D


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

kakkoii said:


> SWEET! beautiful discus and tank!!!!!!!!!:-D


Thank you.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

GulfCoastDiscus said:


> Update the tank. I removed a few plants to create more swimming space for Discus. The other discus started to pair up and stablish territories. The pair started beating up the others causing unjuries so I removed them. I added these sub-adult Marbled Blue Diamonds. The tank is now more peaceful.


 Does this make it difficult to keep a large group of discuss over a long period of time?


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

Love those blues! IMO tanks with all the same variety of discus are also nicer looking, and you nailed it right there. Once that lone stem of ludwigia becomes a small patch it'll look great


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

puttyman70 said:


> Does this make it difficult to keep a large group of discuss over a long period of time?


IMO The bigger the group the better.  Just be aware of your bio-load in a planted tank. IMO the lesser the bio-load the better in a planted tank.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

andrew__ said:


> Love those blues! IMO tanks with all the same variety of discus are also nicer looking, and you nailed it right there. Once that lone stem of ludwigia becomes a small patch it'll look great


Yes, I feel the same way. One color looks best and IMO blue color fits best in a planted tank.

Thank you


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Have to say I completely agree that blue colored fishes fit best in planted tanks, spatially Blue Diamonds like yours. Awesome tank.

Would you be so kind to inform about lighting, temperature, chemistry and nutrients levels in this tank. 


Regards,


FILIP


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Fiki said:


> Have to say I completely agree that blue colored fishes fit best in planted tanks, spatially Blue Diamonds like yours. Awesome tank.
> 
> Would you be so kind to inform about lighting, temperature, chemistry and nutrients levels in this tank.
> 
> ...


Lighting - 6' Coralife with 3 - 150 watts Metal Halide HQI and 4 - 65watts cp.10K
Temperature - 80F
Nutrient - fertilize once a week after a waterchange.


----------



## kenneth_kpe (Oct 1, 2005)

beautiful tanks ! hehehe


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Holy..... super nice discus plant tank


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

kenneth_kpe said:


> beautiful tanks ! hehehe


Thank you Kenneth. How's me hommie?

daniel


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

lonepeace said:


> Holy..... super nice discus plant tank


Thank you much.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

GulfCoastDiscus said:


>


Now this is more like it!


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

DBTS said:


> Now this is more like it!


Well thank you mate.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Really nice Dan! I am going to have to do another discus tank sooner or later.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Ajax said:


> Really nice Dan! I am going to have to do another discus tank sooner or later.


Thank you bro. Just say when you're ready.


----------

